
Russia raises key interest rate to 17% amid rouble decline - te_chris
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-30490082
======
guard-of-terra
Rouble crashed in value - more than 10% lost in a single day.

Then they did things to interest rate - +6,5%! - the news was published at
00:39 in the night, so that means "we are monkeys behing levers who don't know
what they do".

Now FOREX shows Rouble rebounded a bit, but I don't know what happens
tomorrow. Happily most of my savings (which aren't much) are in hard currency.

I'm going to tell "I told you so" to a countless number of people.

------
1971genocide
Putin may not be the best leader but I find it scary that we are cornering a
nuclear state into a hole.

~~~
free652
They will be fine. Russia isn't a bankrupt by a long shot, but it hurts them.
It hurts businesses more, kinda what's the point of the sanctions. I think
Putin will be gone and leader will come around. But Crimea isn't coming back
to Ukraine - this part would actually cause a revolt in Russia.

Russian folks are full of patriotic ideas right now what I hear from family &
friends. But obviously what people in the West don't hear that Ukraine is even
in a bigger hole than Russia. Western countries should help out now.

~~~
dchichkov
Well, there are similarities. Russia _had_ collapsed the last time the prices
on oil were released [1] during a slowdown of economy. And it _was_ pretty
scary, considered to be one of the times at which the world had come closest
to a world nuclear war [2].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1980s_oil_glut](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1980s_oil_glut)
[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Able_Archer_83](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Able_Archer_83)

------
mililani
So, does anyone want to bet on Russian bonds? At almost 20% interest rates,
this sounds like a pretty good bet.

~~~
pavlov
Would you really buy bonds in roubles? It seems to me the risk of the
currency's value decreasing more than 17% in a year is high enough to offset
the attractive interest rate.

